# How do you "Relic" a tweed amp?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm thinking about "relic-ing" a tweed combo amp. 

Cosmetically, I want to go from this,










...to this,










... without having to gig it for 40 more years to get that effect. I know some of you might think I'm retarded, but I think beat-up tweed looks cool!

The amp is a Bassman RI that has been bastardized with board mods and speaker replacements, plus I bolted my THD Hotplate to the back panel. All for the better IMO, but I'd say the thing has NO resale value due to all this tomfoolery... thus a good candidate for the relic experiment.

I was thinking I could pour beer all over it, butt some cigarettes on it, drag it with a rope behind my truck for a few miles and then leave it for a few days in a smokehouse with the beef jerky to turn it darker brown. OK, I have no idea... any ideas?


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Buy a ferret.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Might want to consider some black coffee to darken the tweed.

Just a thought from someone who's spilled a cup or two of it in my time.


----------

